# Claws



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi everyone

Not sure if you can help or advise, but Millie is 11 weeks old and her claws are really long and sharp. Do I need to cut them or go to my vets to do it? Im not sure if I could cut them tbh, but just wondering what I should do.

Thank you x

Tx


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

hno:hno: Samis claws are black, so I was not comfortable doing this and took him to the vet. If you call ahead where I go they pretty much take you right in (I did not go back) they use the round filer like the nail places and he was finished in 3 minutes! It costs $7 and was well worth it to me. If I ask them during a regular visit, its free.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Easy to do yourself but if you are unsure pop to your vet and get them to do it, or grooming salon. Ask them to show you how and you may want to do it yourself in the future.


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Will phone the vet tomorrow and arrange an appointment thank you x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Be careful doing it yourself. I did Millie's twice and twice caught her quick. Now she won't let me anywhere near her claws.  I did find out recently that the back claws don't really need cutting, its the front ones. Best to do little and often. Hindsight is a wonderful thing


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm a bit annoyed with my vet on this one, when I took coco last time (12 weeks) I asked her to look at coco's claws to see if they needed trimming (they are so sharp if she jumps up)...she said, "I don't even need to look, she is a puppy and too young to cut them, plus pavement walking will sort them out"???

I did not feel confident enough to answer back, but came out thinking eh that does not sound right???


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

KCsunshine said:


> I'm a bit annoyed with my vet on this one, when I took coco last time (12 weeks) I asked her to look at coco's claws to see if they needed trimming (they are so sharp if she jumps up)...she said, "I don't even need to look, she is a puppy and too young to cut them, plus pavement walking will sort them out"???
> 
> I did not feel confident enough to answer back, but came out thinking eh that does not sound right???


It's better to cut them back while younger as the quick doesn't grow as much, if you still want them doing then I would go to the groomer, they don't charge much... Less scratches too xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Our vet cut Ladies for us at our 12 week appt. our vet also runs a nail clinic every few months where they charge 5 dollars per dog, and all the money goes to an animal charity! 
it's great! we have even paid the $5 when going to an appt, even though nail trims are included in our appts.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Our vet cut Ladies for us at our 12 week appt. our vet also runs a nail clinic every few months where they charge 5 dollars per dog, and all the money goes to an animal charity!
> it's great! we have even paid the $5 when going to an appt, even though nail trims are included in our appts.


What a great idea!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It is really great that they do it. They said it is really popular, and it helps out a great cause!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Roo is 12 weeks tomorrow and I had a go at cutting hers last week. Not that easy as she was very wriggly but I just took a tiny bit off each of the front ones. Better to get them used to it early.


----------

